# St Patrick's Day Make-up!!!!



## ditzymakeup (Mar 7, 2010)

So yesterday i decided to create a St Patrick's day makeup look!!
I create a tutorial to go up on my youtube page, it will be up in the next few days! So feel a look out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!! The link to my youtube is on my profile!









*Face:-*
Revlon's colourstay foundation (yuck i hate this foundation)
MAC's Studio Finish Concealer
ELF's mineral blush in Bliss
MAC's Soft and Gentle MSF

*Eyes:-*
UDPP
GOSH's Waterproof Eye Shadow stick in 'Love that Ivory'
I used MAC's Vanilla pigment on my 1st third of my eye
Coast Scents 88 Palette (see pictures for colours i used!)




Colour number One i used on the 2nd third of my eye
Colour number Two i used on my outta corner of my eye and lower lash line.
Number Three i used in my crease
And number Four i used as my highlight
I used MAC's Delft paintpot to line my upper lash line also my water line!
And Maybelline's The Falsies Mascara
Illamasqua lashes number 14!!

*Lips:-*
Mac's Snob lipstick (my fave!!)
NYX's sheer gloss in sweet dream!

Let me know what you think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!​


----------



## Susanne (Mar 7, 2010)

I love this bright green look! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dxgirly (Mar 7, 2010)

Very pretty! I can't wait to do my St Patty's makeup


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Mar 7, 2010)

I love this look, everyone says I should try green's so I might. St Patricks day is also my dads birthday so hopefuly we'll be going out! (it is his 50th, and it is trying to pretend it is not happening) 
Are you liking the Flasies Mascara? I've got it and I'm quite liking it!


----------



## ditzymakeup (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

@Dollygirl92 i LOVE it!! I think its amazing! Maybelline always make great mascara! But yes its brilliant!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad you like it too hun!!


----------



## thekatalyst (Mar 7, 2010)

love those lashes and the look.

Also, I can't believe it is even time for St. Patty's makeup! I feel like it's only January... 10th maybe, HA!


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Mar 8, 2010)

that is RAD!!!! I love it!


----------



## January (Mar 8, 2010)

Gorgeous! Love your eyes... the green makes the blue stand out.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 8, 2010)

ok this is right up my street! i love bright greens and this is perfect for Paddy's day!


----------



## ditzymakeup (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks!!
I know i was kinda shocked, didnt think green would make blue eyes stand out!!!!!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Mar 9, 2010)

Great look! May have to try this for St. Patty's Day.


----------



## erynnj (Mar 9, 2010)

wow i love the softness of this bold look, looks really great!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 9, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## claralikesguts (Mar 9, 2010)

i love it!


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Mar 9, 2010)

Love the blue on the waterline and the shape :] Thought I'd let you know that the link to your blog needs an extra 'w' in it for the link to work.


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 9, 2010)

That is one brig green, i like it!
it goes so good with your blue eyes


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 10, 2010)

Love, love, LOVE this!!!!


----------



## brightkiwi (Mar 11, 2010)

i love this!!!!!!!! diff and fun!


----------



## blackeneddove (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm loving the green liner and the green eyes look great with Snob


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 11, 2010)

cute! fits the theme


----------



## snowflakelashes (Mar 12, 2010)

Green Inspirations Yeah


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 12, 2010)

Gorgeous!  Greens really suit you!


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oooooh! Pretty! Love the lashes too!


----------



## NellyOg (Mar 19, 2014)

Gorgeous!! Wow your eyes look amazing with the green!


----------



## PixieSprinkles (Aug 21, 2015)

Love bright green eyeshadow looks! I've got green eyes, so I'm always on the lookout! lol Great work! =)


----------

